

Courtesy of tenthings: Appel's App store rejector - envitar

<p><pre><code>    i just hacked into the App-store approval system. here’s what i found (pseudocode):

    flipCoin()
    if (heads)
    approve app
    else
    reject app
    wait 1 week
    if (pressCoverage &#62;= lotsOf)
    rejectMoreApps
    else if (pressCoverage &#62;= tooMuch)
    fireBoardMember
    else
    rejectAppAnyway</code></pre>
======
jzdziarski
Amature. It goes like this:

<http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1151.jpg>

